# How many gift cards can you redeem at one time?



## TheVig (Sep 7, 2020)

When purchasing train tickets online, are you limited to how many gift cards you can use during the check out process?


----------



## amtkstn (Sep 7, 2020)

When paying for a recent trip I used two cards. Due to the current crisis I put the trip on a voucher.


----------

